# Train VS SUV



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

A CN train struck an SUV at a crossing in Marissa Illinois this morning. Information is still coming in, but, early indications are that the SUV driver ignored the train, even though the engineer sounded the horn numerous times. Looks to be 3 fatalities, with one 13 yr old in critical condition. So sad...News story courtesy of the local Fox station....

See the story:  Click here!


----------

